# EEA Family Permit Portuguese and Pakistani



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a sticky at the top of the page explaining how to start a new thread. Please take the time to read it.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Como è possivel eu nao conseguir uma declaraçao de solteira no meu proprio país?porque me,pedem todos os documentos do meu namorado traduzidos e autenticados pela embaixada em islamabad?ele tenta ha meses e nem consegue sequer ser recebido,emails,chamadas...ele tem tudo em italiano,porque como ele està a viver em italia,pensamos que seria mais facil casar la,mas quando nao consegui a declaçao,tudo foi por agua abaixo.existe alguma outra maneira de eu o conseguir?e serà possivel traduzir os documentos de italiano para portugues,autentica-los,sem a embaixada em islamabad?estou num impasse,nao sei que fazer,agradeço ajuda por favor


----------

